
Arizona prosecutor: We’re not buying any more iPhones over Apple and DOJ dispute - BWStearns
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/arizona-prosecutor-were-not-buying-any-more-iphones-over-apple-and-doj-dispute/
======
BWStearns
First time I've seen "Apple is on the side of the terrorists" literally
spelled out. AZ prosecutor's office wins the least rational actor prize in
this dispute!

